# More on Cash Rents



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This was from early last fall, but is very current and fits in with what has been in some of our general discussions as of recent.

Regards, Mike

2012 Cash Rents to Increase with Production Costs, Incomes


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to think by growing good quality hay, I could out compete the corn and bean guys for cash rents. Not so sure any more.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob M said:


> I used to think by growing good quality hay, I could out compete the corn and bean guys for cash rents. Not so sure any more.


Yeah Bob, it is alot tougher now with high $ rowcrops, but Alfalfa still competes well in my area and sometimes landowners just like to see their grounds in pretty green grasses which helps.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Very true Mike, the soil conservation value of hay production is still a major plus. I am bidding on a farm now that is hilly and owner would like it converted to hay production.


----------

